# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  прога для проверки Ram!

## Bola

Проблема с компом, думаю что с оперативкой! подскажите название хорошей программы по диагностике опер. и если не трудно сайт откуда ее можно скачать.

----------


## Ice

MemTest'ом можно, взять здесь или здесь.

----------


## yura2603

> Проблема с компом, думаю что с оперативкой! подскажите название хорошей программы по диагностике опер. и если не трудно сайт откуда ее можно скачать.


а в чём проблема, ну типа какие сибтомы, перезагружается , зависает, глючит и так далее, конкретнее !!!

----------


## inox

Простая в использовании сервисная программа оптимизации RAM, которая сохранит высокую скорость работы вашего компьютера. Данная программа увеличивает производительность работы вашей операционной системы, увеличивая объем свободной RAM памяти для ваших приложений.

RAM Saver Pro будет:
- Дефрагментировать системную память для высокого времени доступа.
- Увеличит эффективность вашего ЦПУ КЭШа и КЭШа Материнской памяти.
- Восстанавливает недостатки памяти с мало использующихся приложений.
- Временно убирает неиспользуемые библиотеки с диска и т.д.

RAM Saver Pro

----------


## cyberdemon

есть прога CPUburn ну или что то типа того..по максималке нагружает и камень и мозг

----------

